# Novel Thyroid Hormone Analogue Aids Lipid Lowering



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Novel Thyroid Hormone Analogue Aids Lipid Lowering

An experimental agent that mimics thyroid hormone in the liver enhanced the lipid-lowering effect of statins in a randomized controlled trial.

The thyroid hormone analogue, eprotirome, reduced LDL cholesterol by up to 32% beyond statins alone, according to Bo Angelin, MD, PhD, of the Karolinska University Hospital in Stockholm, and colleagues.

Read on.

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Cardiol...ailyHeadlines&utm_source=mSpoke&userid=194646


----------

